

I Hope My Father Dies Soon  - tyn
http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/i_hope_my_father_dies_soon/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6789905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6789905)

